# New Job ??



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well fellas I am an electrician by trade for 22 years now. I have been trying to get on with AT&T now for about two years. There pay scale is great and benefit packages are one of the best I have seen. I have applied for many positions in many places. I've already taken two tests for them about a year and a half ago and passed both of them, then didn't hear anything from them since. Today I finally got "that" call.:bigok: They want me to come do the face to face interveiw next week which is just the next step in the hiring process, after that it's on to the physical and eye tests etc.. SOOOO this is where I need a little help. I have been offered interviews in four different places which I would have to move to if I get the job. 1st is Nashville, 2nd is Memphis, 3rd is New Orleans, and fourth is Houma La.. Never been to any of these places so I don't know anything about them. Looking for input from any of you that may live in or around any of these places on which one would be the better place to live. I need positives and negatives. I have no kids, just a wife so schools etc. aren't that important. I know N.O. has a VERY high crime rate, but I'm a little leary about Tennessee too because I don't care much for snow. Any info will help. Thanks in advance guys !!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Either become a moonshine kinda guy in the mountains of Tennessee or a ragin cajun


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Nashville would be my choice. Nice clean town. The switches up there ain't bad either. You gonna work inside or outside plant?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I live about a 100 miles from Nashville and 150 from Memphis if you're worried about snow don't we hardly ever get any maybe 1-2 times a year. And that's usually less than 2". Nashville is nice quite a few riding parks close too. I wouldn't want to live in Memphis maybe on the outskirts. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

nashville or houma, would be my picks, if you are concerned with snow la. would get the vote , i love the stuff, but only for short periods of time ,


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Where's the best mud?
Really..... check the quaily of living in each area. What is important to you; schools, heath care (I live in So. GA...no trama center for miles), into sports? (major league teams), cost of living (some offer big paycheck, only to get shallow up in higher cost, i.e. gas) , state income taxes, etc.
Oh.... make sure wife is on board w/area you choose.... happy wife = happy life! lol
Good Luck & Congratulations


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input fellas, keep em' coming. My wife says the ultimate decision is up to me but she's kinda frowning on the New Orleans thing, and she has been at her job for 20+ years now so they are like family to her. Yeah I love sports and being in N.O. with a professional football team would be great. Still waitng on some of the LA guys to chime in. From the looks of it on the map Houma is somewhere about where Troy lives from swamp people, CHOOT EM". LMAO WMREDNECK, I will be outside as a field tech working on installs from the poles to bussinesses & homes and service calls, but I love working outdoors. Just wondering how much there is to do in Nashville that doesn't have to do with country music, I'm a rock & roll fan, country music is depressing to me. LOL But I have until next week to decide where I want to go.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well TN has no state income tax and never will the pasted a bill to forever abolish it:thumbup:
As far as hospitals if you pic Nashville you've got one of the best trauma units in the US right there in Vanderbilt. Schools here are great and the cost of living ain't too bad we do have high sales tax though 9.75%:thumbdown:. And also you got Brimstone riding park Ride Royal Blue and Coal Creek isn't that far either. 
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Well TN has no state income tax and never will the pasted a bill to forever abolish it:thumbup:
> As far as hospitals if you pic Nashville you've got one of the best trauma units in the US right there in Vanderbilt. Schools here are great and the cost of living ain't too bad we do have high sales tax though 9.75%:thumbdown:. And also you got Brimstone riding park Ride Royal Blue and Coal Creek isn't that far either.
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Everything you just stated sounds good. Heck the sales tax where I live now is 10%. LOL And I like no state tax. How does the state get money to fix roads etc. ?? High property taxes, car tags ?? My property taxes here are only like a couple hundred dollars a year for my house WITH five acres of land, we have very low prpoerty taxes here in AL. And my tags are about 150 a year for my truck.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to chime in on the Louisiana aspect of it. If your just gonna be working out of New Orleans and don't mind to commute, you could alaways check out covington/mandeville. They got the twin span that people use everyday to get to New Orleans for work. It's only about a 45 minute drive to the city. Covingtons crime rate is a lot lower than New Orleans and theres always something to do. You would be right in the middle of 3 atv parks. Copiah, red creek, and tower trax. Just a thought. The school district is a lot better on the north shore (north side of lake ponchatrain) compared to the southshore, or more specificlly New Orleans. Even though that's not a big deal at the moment lol. As far as the weather goes out here, its compleatly un-predictable lol. But no snow for sure. We get it once every 5-10 years lol.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

J2! said:


> Everything you just stated sounds good. Heck the sales tax where I live now is 10%. LOL And I like no state tax. How does the state get money to fix roads etc. ?? High property taxes, car tags ?? My property taxes here are only like a couple hundred dollars a year for my house WITH five acres of land, we have very low prpoerty taxes here in AL. And my tags are about 150 a year for my truck.


Property tax is a little high but on your vehicles it varies by county. Where I live its $58 a year in Nashville its a little higher like $80 a year but you don't have to pay taxes on your vehicles every year like some states.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

J2! said:


> Everything you just stated sounds good. Heck the sales tax where I live now is 10%. LOL And I like no state tax. How does the state get money to fix roads etc. ?? High property taxes, car tags ?? My property taxes here are only like a couple hundred dollars a year for my house WITH five acres of land, we have very low prpoerty taxes here in AL. And my tags are about 150 a year for my truck.


 I live in AL and my property tax is ridiculous. I have 2 acres a house and shop that is 700 and a little over 3 acres down the road with two trailers and its 500. I think its based off the county right? Im in Butler County.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah ours isn't that bad I don't think. Maybe it is I just don't notice cause it's rolled into my mortgage payment.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

nathen53 said:


> I live in AL and my property tax is ridiculous. I have 2 acres a house and shop that is 700 and a little over 3 acres down the road with two trailers and its 500. I think its based off the county right? Im in Butler County.


Yes sir it does go by county, I'm in Autauga county.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

By comparision here in Tift County GA I pay appox. $750 (2) car tags, $1800 prop tax, 7% sales tax (3% on food), and a state income tax.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nola isn't so bad anymore. Just like any big city there's parts u just stay away from. You won't find the food anywhere else like we have . I'd live in nawlins right now if they had more jobs in my line of work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Houma is a nice place to live. I have been there all my life. It is not to far away from most things you would do. If you are into fishing we have some of the best on the gulf coast.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

J2! said:


> Thanks for the input fellas, keep em' coming. My wife says the ultimate decision is up to me but she's kinda frowning on the New Orleans thing, and she has been at her job for 20+ years now so they are like family to her. Yeah I love sports and being in N.O. with a professional football team would be great. Still waitng on some of the LA guys to chime in. From the looks of it on the map Houma is somewhere about where Troy lives from swamp people, CHOOT EM". LMAO WMREDNECK, I will be outside as a field tech working on installs from the poles to bussinesses & homes and service calls, but I love working outdoors. Just wondering how much there is to do in Nashville that doesn't have to do with country music, I'm a rock & roll fan, country music is depressing to me. LOL But I have until next week to decide where I want to go.


Rj and Jpaul live in houma.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

as far as taxes in houma. if you own a home you can file for homestead exemption on that property. this well drastically reduce your taxes on your property. my house appraises for around 374-400k range. with the homestead exempting i am only paying like 1500 every year. not bad compaired to what i would have to pay with out the exemption. if you have any questions about things in houma please feel free to ask.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

man! I need to move down south just my property taxes are $10K


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It all works out, b/c you wouldnt make as much money down here either....

I could move out west or up north and make twice what I make down here,

But houses cost twice as much and property taxes, well, you just said yours are $10K so....


----------

